# Turkey leagues?



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Anyone interested in having a little fun this turkey season? I know its early and if this would happen, sign ups wouldnt be till probably february to to early march, but if people are interested i think it could be fun. Just wondering, because i think it would be fun to have a little competition. What do you guys think?


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

i put up a post a week ago about possibily starting one and i think it is a great idea But i dont know if iam even going to turkey hunting this year
ill snap out of it the night before season and have to go get a tag


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

im definately in :thumbs_up:


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm In for sure  hopefully ill get a chance at a big one, we usually get about 7 birds between 4 people. I haven't got any with a bow yet  should be fun


----------



## 10gblevins02 (Oct 4, 2009)

sounds good to me is it gonna be bow only or can i use my lead slinger too


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

I was thinking about mainly bow, but if u do kill one with a shotgun it will only be like a 10 point deduction? I do know that when i shot mine with a shotgun and when i killed mine with a bow it was alot harder with the bow. The scoring will be from the NWTF website and well get it all set up if we think we have enough. We'll see...


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

i think we should keep it to strictly archery...


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Hoyt1021 said:


> i think we should keep it to strictly archery...


I would also like to keep it all archery, but wasnt sure if there are still some guys trying to get there birds. i dont know, it probably will be archery in the end but i was just suggesting something.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Sounds like an idea.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I would love to be in it but ill prolly take a shotgun...


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Im in


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> I would love to be in it but ill prolly take a shotgun...


ah! come on the bow and blind is way more fun!


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> I would love to be in it but ill prolly take a shotgun...


X2. Where i hunt there just arnt many turkeys, and I need every advantage I can get. If there is something with shotguns then Im in..


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hoyt1021 said:


> ah! come on the bow and blind is way more fun!


well actually as said by someone else there are few turkeys. Also, I've yet to have got a turkey yet. also, this is the only season i use a gun- I use a bow in rifle season. But next year i hope to use my bow and also in the fall when in bow season i will shoot turkeys with my bow. I would REALLY like to take a bow out, though but my dad insists i take a turkey with a shotgun then i can use my bow... maybe i can talk him into lettin me take my bow out...


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I think -10 points for a shotgun would make it fair if we go hat route.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

x-force hunter said:


> I think -10 points for a shotgun would make it fair if we go hat route.


I agree..If you use a bow you should get like double or triple the points you get for a s.g.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I missed applying for MN season, so i only get to bow hunt. 

If people want to hunt with a gun, let em, and don't dock them points. Turkeys are hard enough to hunt as it is, yet alone get one with a bow.


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

N7709K said:


> I missed applying for MN season, so i only get to bow hunt.
> 
> If people want to hunt with a gun, let em, and don't dock them points. Turkeys are hard enough to hunt as it is, yet alone get one with a bow.


+1 i think that would be best


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I'll only join if you can use shotguns.. I'm not gonna bowhunt them this year.


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

I agree with x force there should be a SMALL deduction for shotguns because like already said there harder to get with a bow


----------



## WV hoyt shooter (Feb 10, 2006)

i'm up for it


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

yea:thumbs_up


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

What broadheads do you guys use?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

corpralbarn said:


> What broadheads do you guys use?


last season i used ST mags, if i hunt them this year its a couple of those and a couple bullheads or rage 2-blade in the quiver


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

The main reason I ask is because I know there are regular broadheads and ones designed for neck shots.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

bowhunterjon said:


> I agree with x force there should be a SMALL deduction for shotguns because like already said there harder to get with a bow


maybe not a deduction for shotgun, but gettin more points for using a bow...unless that's what you meant.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> maybe not a deduction for shotgun, but gettin more points for using a bow...unless that's what you meant.


i would say have points based on whether its a tom or jake, spur and beard length, and whether you called it in or if it was called in for you


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

corpralbarn said:


> What broadheads do you guys use?


ill be using my Tekans again :thumb: im in love with them haha


----------



## 10gblevins02 (Oct 4, 2009)

in my parts turkey huntin is tuff if u jus sit in blhind all day wit a bow all ur gonna catch is some zzzz's you got make the moves and set up on the birds usein whatever cover u can find which is usualyl far from being enough to hide the draw of a bow....thats why i turkey hunt with a gun ..... jus run em and gun em


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

sure, but some states allow only 1 turkey like indiana.so the number thing wouldnt work, but i have an idea on how to do it.


the weigh of the bird

the length of the beard

the spur average.

everyones biggest turkey they shoot can be the one they post. this way we can have a beard, spur, and weight winner.


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

hey guys, like they do in the regular leagues, well just use the NWTF scoring calculator. Just put in the bird weight, spur length, and beard length and you'll have your score.

http://www.nwtf.org/all_about_turkeys/turkey_score.html


----------



## Noah2016 (Feb 19, 2008)

im in


----------



## tannercollins10 (Oct 25, 2009)

count me in to


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

I never go with anything but bow I got 2 last year.


----------



## tannercollins10 (Oct 25, 2009)

i think we should have teams. if so im on team diamond


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

tannercollins10 said:


> i think we should have teams. if so im on team diamond


Yes, well have teams, and might as well use this for the sign up thread and let it go for a while because turkey season, at least in nebraska, doesnt start till about march 25.

Rules? 

I was thinking something like this:
-enter only your largest bird
-can use any weapon of choice
-must have a picture of turkey to get points
-harvest dates, no idea. Let me know when ur guys season starts and ends and well find out.

Anything else we might want to add? this is just a rough guess at what the rules might be, let me know what u guys think


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

My season is pretty much the month of May. It starts the las week of April and ends towards the end of May.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

10gblevins02 said:


> in my parts turkey huntin is tuff if u jus sit in blhind all day wit a bow all ur gonna catch is some zzzz's you got make the moves and set up on the birds usein whatever cover u can find which is usualyl far from being enough to hide the draw of a bow....thats why i turkey hunt with a gun ..... jus run em and gun em


i love to run and gun but i motivate myself to sit in the blind haha it pays off to have gobblers come in and beat down B-Mobile while i send a G5 through them :thumb:


----------



## tannercollins10 (Oct 25, 2009)

This is ky season

SPRING TURKEY Youth-Only April 3-4 2010, General season April 10 - May 2,
2010


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

this turkey league sounds great!


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

Sounds good we need to get it set up.

-Must have picture
-Weapon used
-Date
-and score of turkey
-team name


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

OK guys, as of now i think we have 19 people signed up. If you know anyone else that might like to join, feel free to invite them. Hoping to get a few more so we can have more people on a team.


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

i got a few friends coming


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

Count me in! and seasons in missouri are april 19th -may 9th


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

we're going to need a link to the scoring website too


----------



## samhighnam (Dec 2, 2008)

*...*

I will be using gobbler guilltines with gobbler guillitine arrows. Im for it. We get more points for bow, if its a tom, weight, length of spurs and beards. AND more points for if we get it on camera.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Good idea samighnam, more points if you have a video would be cool


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Hoyt1021 said:


> we're going to need a link to the scoring website too


That will probably be on the official rules and scoring thread.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

sounds great, im pumped for this


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

well have this thread going a little long for anyone left that wants to sign up, and then get the teams set up in plenty of time to get everything ready to go like team names, and if a team would have any no shows.


----------



## bohifan (Oct 7, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> If there is something with shotguns then Im in..


same here!!


----------



## bowtech72 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Turkey Contest*

I'm in, I'll have to use my shotgun considering the IL seasons are all 1 week long and I'll only have about a hour to hunt each day during that week because of school. and i was thinkin like more points if you take a bird out of the blind rather than in one


----------



## lung beater (Jan 16, 2010)

*i'm in*

sign me up.alot of turkeys where i live at.:darkbeer::darkbeer: i'm pumped


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm all for this, and i don't hunt in a groundblind anyway, but I may if i bowhunt them since osceolas are the smartest turkeys, some people say easterns are but Osceolas are truly the smarter turkey, my season starts the 20th of march and runs through the end of April and my Dad had permission to hunt a few different places that are LOADED with turkeys. i think it would be awesome if somebody gets one on film, i may have to try that.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

yeah this will be sweet


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

OK guys, just another day or two for anyone finds this thread late, and then me could probably get the teams together and running. This would give us plenty of time to get team names, organized, and for people to check in that might be busy with school (ie sports, etc.). This should be a fun tournament if we dont let it die like a couple others.


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

ttt for the evening


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

So is this the signup thread or are you starting a new thread for that?


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

im in but we dont weigh turkeys so how wil that work?... sounds great, tho!!


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

bowhunterjon said:


> I agree with x force there should be a SMALL deduction for shotguns because like already said there harder to get with a bow


Not really if you use a Blind I have shot bigger turkys with bow out of a blind then with shotgun.Shotgun is still a hard hunt.Dont deduct any points


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Rory/MO said:


> So is this the signup thread or are you starting a new thread for that?


I dont know, i was thinking about that after i posted last. What do you guys think?


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

i think we need a sign up thread to get our teams organized


----------



## bohifan (Oct 7, 2009)

I agree with hoyt


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

We need to get a new sticky made for the turkey thread.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I think there should be another thready specifically for rules and signups. And after the signup deadline yet another thread as the scorecard/team listings. And teams start their own individual team threads.


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## lung beater (Jan 16, 2010)

agreed.same here


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I think we should wait a little to form teams because I don't think anybody's season is starting any time soon. We should also come up with some rules/ guidelines first as well. Age limit, scoring system, and anything else that we need.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Rory/MO said:


> I think there should be another thready specifically for rules and signups. And after the signup deadline yet another thread as the scorecard/team listings. And teams start their own individual team threads.


i agree with this


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

hope i'm not to late but count me in


----------

